

Show HN: Yigler truly anonymous messaging - edrocks
http://www.yigler.com

======
jacquesm
> Yigler let's you post anything you want anonymously, and see everything
> people within 2 miles of you are posting.

In rural areas that makes you about as anonymous as if you signed your name to
every posting.

~~~
edrocks
If there aren't a certain number of posts within the past few days then it
expands the area you see until there are a good number of recent posts. But if
you are in a busy area the minimum area is 2 miles.

